# Not for the 2.5L NA, but I figured I'd share this with you guys.



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I know there are some die hard 2.5 guys out there, so this may be interesting. It's our turbo kit for the 2.5 TFSI engine. 

What do you guys think? Can anything beat the sound of the VAG 5 - Cylinder motor?

Vortex Post:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-2.5-TFSI-TT-RS-Stage-III-Turbocharger-System!

Videos:


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

A good watch on both :thumbup: looks killer :beer::beer:


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

I want!


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

my dream car at the moment :beer:

How much do you want to let me drive it for 1 hour?


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

When's the turbo kit for our motor coming?


----------



## kurtsayin (Mar 16, 2013)

PLEASE make more stuff for the VW 2.5L engine! Turbo would be great.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

xtentual said:


> When's the turbo kit for our motor coming?


the 2.5 cant afford an APR turbo kit, and there is no market for it either.
Not gonna happen.

we have 4 or 5 different kit options already.


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> the 2.5 cant afford an APR turbo kit, and there is no market for it either.
> Not gonna happen.
> 
> we have 4 or 5 different kit options already.


I don't understand your first statement. 

There is obviously a market for the other 4-5 kits.

I'm sure others would love the option of a one stop shop to get their car boosted. Especially in the south east. If I knew I could drop my car off and have everything taken care of close to home, I'd be all over it.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

xtentual said:


> I don't understand your first statement.
> 
> There is obviously a market for the other 4-5 kits.
> 
> I'm sure others would love the option of a one stop shop to get their car boosted. Especially in the south east. If I knew I could drop my car off and have everything taken care of close to home, I'd be all over it.


buy a kit, bring it to me and i'll get you running! 
im in miami, Fl.


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

That'd be great.. But that's a 12 hour drive while APR is only an hour. I'd also rather have the installer close by in the event later support was needed.

Any who, didn't mean to spur this off into a different discussion.


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

I did find it kind of funny that in one the videos, they praised the 5 cylinder heritage yet our motor has been out since 2006 and all we have is an ecu flash.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

To their point: it does sound great!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

Agreed, I've always loved the growl of the 2.5L.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

xtentual said:


> I did find it kind of funny that in one the videos, they praised the 5 cylinder heritage yet our motor has been out since 2006 and all we have is an ecu flash.


I wish we could support everything, but it's just not realistic. 

We only use premium materials in our kits. As such, they are expensive compared to some others, but high quality and reliable. 

Looking at the price of other 2.5 NA turbo kits, I don't think we'd be in the same market. Maybe not even close. 

Further more, at these power levels additional components would be required: Rods, fueling, etc. That would increase the cost even more. Limiting the market further.

A manual transmission would be a must. Tiptronic would not hold this power. 

We would approach 700 HP on front wheel drive only vehicles? Yikes!

The ECU is also not setup for forced induction. That's quite a bit more R&D and development dollars spent making it FI compatible and more importantly, FI safe. 

That leaves us with an expensive kit everyone would want, but not many could justify purchasing. 

R&D alone on the TT RS was $xxx,xxx. Would we ever recoup the cost had we ventured down the same path with the 2.5 na?

Bottom line, I wish we could support everything, but that's just not possible. It does sound really good though!


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I wish we could support everything, but it's just not realistic.
> 
> We only use premium materials in our kits. As such, they are expensive compared to some others, but high quality and reliable.
> 
> ...


As an ex-employee of a manufacturer for clutches(that are in a few of your cars) I totally understand that you can't support everything. 

It's really just sad to see so few companies spending R&D money on our platform. There isn't a huge group of highly modified 2.5's but I don't think it's lack of interest but rather lack of availability and support from the tuners and manufacturers. 

Hopefully no one would expect a company to release a kit producing 700hp for our motor/platform that's just nonsense.


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

xtentual said:


> As an ex-employee of a manufacturer for clutches(that are in a few of your cars) I totally understand that you can't support everything.
> 
> It's really just sad to see so few companies spending R&D money on our platform. There isn't a huge group of highly modified 2.5's but *I don't think it's lack of interest but rather lack of availability and support from the tuners and manufacturers.*
> 
> Hopefully no one would expect a company to release a kit producing 700hp for our motor/platform that's just nonsense.


You couldn't be more wrong. Look at how active/inactive this forum is. And these ARE the enthusiasts. How many 2.5 turbo cars are there? under 10 that i know of, and only 1 local to me.

It is lack of interest, who will pay $10,000 for a turbo on a car that is worth less than $10,000 now? I know there are few, but not a smart thing for APR to do.

TT-RS looks and sounds great, nice power!

The NA 2.5's, they just sound nice  :beer:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

beast!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

All in all, there are around 50 or so 2.5t... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I wish we could support everything, but it's just not realistic.
> 
> We only use premium materials in our kits. As such, they are expensive compared to some others, but high quality and reliable.
> 
> ...


I agree... The sad truth.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

Is APR planning on a 09+ NA tune?


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

darkorb said:


> You couldn't be more wrong. Look at how active/inactive this forum is. And these ARE the enthusiasts. How many 2.5 turbo cars are there? under 10 that i know of, and only 1 local to me.
> 
> It is lack of interest, who will pay $10,000 for a turbo on a car that is worth less than $10,000 now? I know there are few, but not a smart thing for APR to do.
> 
> ...


Damn you, posts like this just remind me how old and worthless my rabbit really is. Makes it so much harder to keep it. Oh well haha :thumbup:


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

Thagodeus said:


> Damn you, posts like this just remind me how old and worthless my rabbit really is. Makes it so much harder to keep it. Oh well haha :thumbup:


lol sorry, love my magnaflow exhaust though! haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

WhatNoGarnish said:


> Is APR planning on a 09+ NA tune?


Yeah. We've extracted quite a few ECUs to get ready for a launch after tuning but we haven't gotten it in on the engineering schedule quite yet. We have recently hired two more calibrators, so that may change given the extra support. I honestly can't commit to any schedules though. I don't know when it would happen but it's one I've pushed for several times.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Thagodeus said:


> Damn you, posts like this just remind me how old and worthless my rabbit really is. Makes it so much harder to keep it. Oh well haha :thumbup:


I don't really agree with that. Not everyone can justify a high HP build or a super moddworth engine. Soemtimes you have what you have.

I drove a 2.0L MK4 jetta for 7 years and I enjoyed the crap out of it. I wished I had more. I wished there was more cheaper support for mods but the reality of it was, there wasn't. Just enjoy what you have now. Save up. And if it makes sense later, get something else when the time's right.


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I don't really agree with that. Not everyone can justify a high HP build or a super moddworth engine. Soemtimes you have what you have.
> 
> I drove a 2.0L MK4 jetta for 7 years and I enjoyed the crap out of it. I wished I had more. I wished there was more cheaper support for mods but the reality of it was, there wasn't. Just enjoy what you have now. Save up. And if it makes sense later, get something else when the time's right.


This is what I tell everyone that asks why I bought a golf... :beer:


----------

